# Help with Madam Leota prop



## OggeyBoogie (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello everyone...before I post my request, I just wanted to say what an amazing site this is and the amount of help from other members is Amazing!!!!

My wife and I decided to add the Madem Leota prop to our Halloween Family this year. We have have everything put together and did the first initial test run last night. But couldnt help notice of the annoying double glare we get when the projector is running the image in the "Spirit Ball". Correct me if Im wrong, but I also remember seeing a post in here about someone else having the same problem. Please advise?

thank you


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

bump bump !!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mr. Chicken's Leota is one of the best I've seen:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/75167-my-madame-leota-skeleton-quartet.html

Some others:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...chicken-shellhawk-make-madame-leota-live.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/76366-count-von-krolock-madame-leota.html


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know why the reply I made to this post from the 12th is showing up here (it's on my list of posts) but here's my answer again.

Here's the thread where Mr. Chicken posted his tutorial including ideas for cleaning the glitter off the inside of the globe to help prevent the reflected image problem. I used the thinner for metalizer mentioned and it worked well - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14458 ​


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

OggeyBoogie said:


> Hello everyone...before I post my request, I just wanted to say what an amazing site this is and the amount of help from other members is Amazing!!!!
> 
> My wife and I decided to add the Madem Leota prop to our Halloween Family this year. We have have everything put together and did the first initial test run last night. But couldnt help notice of the annoying double glare we get when the projector is running the image in the "Spirit Ball". Correct me if Im wrong, but I also remember seeing a post in here about someone else having the same problem. Please advise?
> 
> thank you


Here's a hybrid version I made last year. Using the Mr.Chicken loop with a few of my own "extra" sound effects, and some splicing to make the loop a bit longer, I projected the image onto a styrofoam head. I didn't have any glare problems. I also mounted the projector under my "SpellBook Podium." Worked great!






There's a photo in my Haunted Mansion 2010 album. Hope that helps!


----------



## Techster (Mar 2, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but thought I would post my findings anyway. I too had an image on the spirit ball that needed to be removed or at least reduced.

I used Goo Gone to remove the silver sparkles fom inside the spirit ball, but still saw a haze after removing the glitter from inside the ball.

But I had some NOVUS 2 (plastic polish) that I had on hand from another project. The NOVUS 2 worked great on the spirit ball, but there were still some small scratches, however, the NOVUS polish made a dramatic improvement.

Regards,
Mike


----------

